# Weird Rash on Goat's Leg



## JonesLaneHomestead (Feb 26, 2022)

Hello.

So I am in Tennessee and in the last few days, we have had buckets of rain dumped on us.  I have two goats, who have a covered shelter, but the rain blew in the last day and got everything wet.  

I believe my mama goat might have lice and/or mites, so she is has patchy fur (if anyone has an suggestion or advice on how to take care of that without getting a goat wet would be greatly appreciated as well), but I noticed today she is dancing and kicking like she is being attached by flies, even though it is 44 degrees out and no flies are around.  

I inspected her the back of her hind legs and there are weird white patches that look like a kind of rash.  To be honest, this is the first full body inspection I have been able to do in good lighting, so I don't know if she's had it for a while, but this is the first time I have noticed her kicking.  So I feel like it may be relatively new.  Other than that, she's healthy and spunky.

Her daughter is kind of dancing but I didn't get to check her legs.  I figured whatever I do to her mamma, I will do to her as well, just to be on the safe side.

I have attached pictures of her back legs, and one of her front to do the comparison.  

Any advice?  Thank you!


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 26, 2022)

The patchy hair does make one think something along the lines of mange or lice...

@Mini Horses have you ever had something like this? 

@farmerjan  ?


But the dancing etc... especially with the rain...my first thought was that ants were on them...

Lots of rain could be pushing ants to a dry place... like their shelter....

I would first carefully look through their bedding and make sure it is clean and bug free.


----------



## JonesLaneHomestead (Feb 26, 2022)

We actually just cleaned out there shelter and didn't see any ants.  But I defiantly won't rule that out, in case there was ants before we cleaned them.  I moved them to an different area before the area got cleaned, so any ants might have already left.

When I moved them, I noticed the red on the mama's leg.  That's when I first saw the dry patches.  I just want to make sure I am treating the right thing before jumping in and trying something.

I do think she may have lice, because she is getting patchy spots in her fur.  I haven't seen the dry crusty patches that are on her back legs anywhere else.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 26, 2022)

The crusty patches do look like lice and she has had it for awhile because that cannot happen overnight or in a couple days.  They may have just gotten to the point where they are annoying and hurting her.  Also, please put in your general area in your avatar... I was thinking that if you were in someplace like Texas that they could be fireants attacking them if it got too wet and they were looking for a dry place?  But you said in the post that it was Tenn....  I have no experience with what fireants will and won't do.  Just go to your name in the upper right margin click on, go down to account details, click on and go down to location and put in state or area..... because as soon as we get past your first page, I will not remember where you are... one of the "benefits of being  .  "
Sadly, I think a flea/lice/tick type bath is going to be required to really help that much.... and vaseline will help with soothing it afterwards and will not "kill her" if she licks it off....


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 26, 2022)

Agree, been happening more than a day or two.  You don't always notice these things at first, hidden in their hair coat.  Could be lice.  I'm looking at the crusty portions which shows raw skin underneath.  Something like that happens on horses backs sometimes Which we call "rain rot".    To treat multiple issues....personally, if my goat....I'd give ivermectin to kill lice if any.  Gently clean the area, and apply Listerine--the original gold type.  Sounds strange but. It works on dog/cat hot spots nicely.  It's antifungal and antibacterial.  This skin disruption is akin.  Apply morn & night each day.  If that doesn't begin to clear in a few days, use other options.  There's antibiotic ointments,  tee tree oil, etc.   Of course, a vet visit is good.  Without signs of fever, lethargy, injury, most of us begin our own treatments while closely watching things do not go south.


----------



## JonesLaneHomestead (Feb 26, 2022)

I just got my location updated.  Thank you for pointing it out.  I forgot that part 

Man, now I feel guilty.  It's been so miserable and wet, that they have not wanted to come out of the shelter and so I have been just feeding them up there.  I wish I had looked sooner.

I am pretty sure she had lice because I did see a dead one on her a little bit ago.  But it's good to be able to confirm it.

It's only on her back legs.  Would there be any particular reason for that and why it isn't on her belly, neck, etc?  I'm not complaining, because if that means it is just contained in a small space, it will be easier to treat.  Just wondering if there is a reason or not.

I figured, whatever I do to the mama (I named her Pearl) I will do to her baby (named Coral) just because, since they are together, I won't be shocked if Coral ends up having them or showing signs of beginning to get them.

Thank you for your help!  This is my first time having goats.  I have wanted them for YEARS!  I got these back in June 2021, so still pretty new at it all. 

I do have another question.  I'm reading a lot of things about hair loss being linked to lack of copper.  They currently have loose minerals (Dumor) that I rotate with a mineral block, but I keep reading about copper bolus to help with hair loss.  My question is, is there only one size/amount to buy to give per goat, or is it something I can get with multiple doses?


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 26, 2022)

We posted together.  😊. Yes copper boluses come in 2 strengths/sizes.    Check to see if your area IS low in copper or selenium.   Treat for lice and doctor skin spots before increasing indivual minerals.  Most loose minerals are enough unless your area is very deficient....thus forage would be.  Hay, depends on where grown.

Don't beat yourself up.  Your doing fine...even old timers find things go wrong.  😁


----------



## Alaskan (Feb 27, 2022)

JonesLaneHomestead said:


> I do have another question. I'm reading a lot of things about hair loss being linked to lack of copper. They currently have loose minerals (Dumor) that I rotate with a mineral block, but I keep reading about copper bolus to help with hair loss. My question is, is there only one size/amount to buy to give per goat, or is it something I can get with multiple doses?


The kind of hair loss in those photos does not look like it would come from a lack of copper.

Hair loss from copper makes their tail look like a fish tail... and the hair thins out around the eyes and the bridge of the nose.  It does make the hair look dull...  but at least in my experience it doesn't cause body hair loss.... or that skin stuff in your photos that looks like mites or something....

You do want to look up your area... see if it is deficient in copper or selenium...no reason to supplement if they don't need it.  Also, overdosing isn't good.

My area is very low in both selenium and copper.

Goats can't get enough minerals from a block...  they have to have loose minerals. 

You can leave the block out just for "fun" ....  but they can't get what they need from it.

Most areas, you just need the loose minerals.


----------



## JonesLaneHomestead (Feb 27, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> Agree, been happening more than a day or two.  You don't always notice these things at first, hidden in their hair coat.  Could be lice.  I'm looking at the crusty portions which shows raw skin underneath.  Something like that happens on horses backs sometimes Which we call "rain rot".    To treat multiple issues....personally, if my goat....I'd give ivermectin to kill lice if any.  Gently clean the area, and apply Listerine--the original gold type.  Sounds strange but. It works on dog/cat hot spots nicely.  It's antifungal and antibacterial.  This skin disruption is akin.  Apply morn & night each day.  If that doesn't begin to clear in a few days, use other options.  There's antibiotic ointments,  tee tree oil, etc.   Of course, a vet visit is good.  Without signs of fever, lethargy, injury, most of us begin our own treatments while closely watching things do not go south.


@Mini Horses Okay, I am looking at different types of Ivermectin.  Is there a particular brand you use and if it says use for cattle, is that okay, or is there one for goats?

I will definitely try the Listerine.  Would you recommend using it full strength or dilute it?


----------



## JonesLaneHomestead (Feb 27, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> The kind of hair loss in those photos does not look like it would come from a lack of copper.
> 
> Hair loss from copper makes their tail look like a fish tail... and the hair thins out around the eyes and the bridge of the nose.  It does make the hair look dull...  but at least in my experience it doesn't cause body hair loss.... or that skin stuff in your photos that looks like mites or something....
> 
> ...


That is good to know about the minerals.  I started them with the loose, but thought they needed the block.  Glad I have both to give them.

This feels like a silly question, but, is there a particular place/website that I can look up my area to see if it's deficient?


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 27, 2022)

There is a form of Ivermectin for sheep and goats... it is a liquid that you give... with a dosing gun, often for multiple animals.. but can use a needleless syringe down the throat...Most any ivermectin will work but there is one for oral use, I've seen it on the shelf.  
Go to something like mineral deficient soils with your state listed... sometimes you can find a reference... also go to UT as they have a vet school and you might find info.  The extension office for your state may have some listings... call the local extension agent for your area and see if they have anything.  Many of their pamphlets are online for the different things they print.


----------



## JonesLaneHomestead (Feb 27, 2022)

Would this work?


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 27, 2022)

You can use the tubed, for horses, also.  Estimate weight.  I use dble that on the tube stopper.  Ivermectin has a high forgiveness level.   Careful to not leave around if to have dogs, some are not able to take...mainly herding types.

Yes, full strength on Listerine.  Hope it all helps.


----------



## JonesLaneHomestead (Mar 9, 2022)

Okay, wanted to do an update. 

Finally was able to get Listerine and also picked up a milking stand (such a game changer!!).  I have used it 3 days so far and her back legs are already looking less irritated.  Still a little ways to go, but she is definitely doing better.  

Regarding the Ivermectin, is there a certain number of days to give it before taking a break?  I've been giving it to her since 2/28.  I don't want to overdo it, so the parasites don't get immune to it, but I also don't want to stop too soon.

We have had some nice days this last week, so she has been feeling very spunky.  So glad to see her feeling better.


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 9, 2022)

The ivermectin isn't to give every day.   Usually you dose and only redose at 10-14 days if a heavy parasite load.  Otherwise, every 3months, normally works.  Now, if free of parasites and rotated pastures, you could go 6 months.😊

So if she's been getting dewormer every day, stop that part.  Yes, she will be ok...that's your next question.   But you've probably eliminated some good bacteria in her gut.  Have any yogurt?  Add some to her feed ration, it will help reestablish gut Flora.  Otherwise it will just take a little longer for her to have that happen.

Glad she's doing better!!  Good job.👍


----------



## JonesLaneHomestead (Mar 11, 2022)

Oops!  I sure hope the parasites aren't immune to the Ivermectin.  I stopped the wormer and I'll see if I have yogurt to give her.  How long will I need to add it? 

I thought I would put a picture of my mamma goat on here😁
I was told she was a kiko, but I am not so sure.  Her babies definitely have kiko in them (I saw the father and he is FOR SURE one).
I suspicious she might have Nubian in her. 
She's a sweetheart 80% of the time and can be a stinker the other 20%


----------



## JonesLaneHomestead (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 11, 2022)

She's a lovely girl!!  Looking at her, she's definately got Boer in there. 

Yogurt isn't "needed" so much as a suggestion.  I see browse and grass and her own body will resupply the good flora.  The yogurt bacteria only helps quicken it.  Your fine.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 11, 2022)

you can also get a probotic paste from tractor supply and most feed stores for goats.


----------



## JonesLaneHomestead (May 11, 2022)

I totally forgot to do an update picture.   This was from the beginning of April.  It is doing even better now.  I'll have to get a more updated one.


----------



## Alaskan (May 11, 2022)

Nice!!!!


----------

